# "Daisy dogs"?? ***??



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I had a customer bring her little dog into the bank where I work today. I went over to see the dog while the lady was being helped by another teller. I mentioned to her that the dog looked like one of the Bichons that I had growing up. She told me that they think that there is Bichon in there, but they're not sure. When I asked her if she had rescued him (which I thought she had, considering she didn't know if he had Bichon in him or not) she told me that she got them from Jennifer Peterson of Jennifer's Daisy Dogs on the west side of the state. She said that Jennifer doesn't tell her customers what the "special ingredients" (i.e. which breeds) are in her dogs. Seriously, ***? Who would pay $1000 for a dog when they don't even know what kind of dog it is?!?! What I took this to mean is that the "breeder" probably just sticks a bunch of in heat females in with a bunch of males and waits to see what comes out. I can't believe that people actually buy it! I will say that this little dog was probably one of the most well-behaved dogs that has come into the bank, but still - she won't tell you what kind of dog you have??


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow - hear new things everyday .....I have never heard of that one.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm, well, uh, just don't even know what to say! That's crazy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is the weirdest, craziest, most *@!^ thing I've ever heard!

makes me so sad


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There are a couple other "greeders" too that have developed new breeds with foo foo names, and also have a copyright on the name. SICK!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried looking for the woman's website, but it looks like it was closed down. I just seriously can't believe this. I don't like the designer breeds, but I can see why someone else might. But to not tell people what kind of dog they're getting?? That's just stupid. You would think they'd want to research what kind of diseases and things like that that the dog may be prone to.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That's pure insanity!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A Daisy dog is a Bichon/Poodle and Shih-Tzu mix. They are being marketed as a new type of dog and that is the name of them instead of putting all the names together like a doodle/peekapoo. They come in so many different variations you could go to the shelter any day of the week and probably find that same type of dog for alot less. 
This website has a listing of all the different type of dogs they are now marketing on the left. When you see some of the dogs being bred, it makes you sick. Basset Retriever, Bernese Mountain Dog and Border Collie for starters. The list goes on and on. http://www.breederinfocenter.com/index.php?c=Bordernese


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

We have dogs all over the place like that around here. They're called "Mutts" and they're usually free. LOL


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

OMG that is absolutely disgusting...

What is twisted inside these peoples heads to make them do this...Ugh the things people do for money seriously..Go get a real job and stop adding to the overpopulation with stupid made up 'breeds' that are just 'oh so cute and foofy'.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a daisy dog here at the pet hotel right now, might be from the same breeder because I think they went to MI to get the dog.
Nice enough dog. 
Crazy people.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

border collie, bernese and basset?!??! that would be one seriously confused animal....I shudder to think what it would look like.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it's very sad that people would pay $1000 for a mixed breed, when any shelter would gladly take $1000 to adopt one of their mixed breeds.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

That is a great name "greeders". Absolutely fits!!! How crazy are the people who pay that kind of money when they could go to a shelter and save the same kind of doggie? This world just get's weirder..... or society....


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I am not in favor of doodles, but at least there is some logic in there.....breeding a dog with the temperament of a retriever with a non-shedding coat (of course you can get a very similar thing with a Portie), but some of these mixes, like a Daisy dog, have no logic. Both Bichons and Poodles are non-shedding breeds and this is just me, but how can adding a Shih Tzu to anything help? Like someone said in another thread, their eyes pop out!


----------



## jlwilson (Mar 10, 2011)

Really? What people won't do to make a buck. And what people won't fall for because they are lacking in cranial content. This is unconscionable. To pay $1000 for a mixed breed dog when hundreds of thousands die every year just in our own country? Just think what theat $1000 could do to help a rescue person who pays out-of-pocket to save, spay or neuter, get shots and tests and chips, and spend hours researching and doing home visits and checking references. Shame on both of them. Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ummmmmm.............


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a client originally from MI with a "daisy dog". I have to say that other than having a straighter coat, he looks like a bichon. His owner explained to me that the heritage of the breed is a secret.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I tried looking for the woman's website, but it looks like it was closed down. I just seriously can't believe this.


Here it is. People are paying $1,000 for something that you can get for free (or close to it) at a rescue or shelter? LOL. They don't tell you what's in the dog because they don't know.

Daisy Dogs - Exclusively By Jennifer Peterson



> *What is a Daisy Dog?* The answer may be easier to understand once you read through the next several questions, as they are tied together. This explanation isn’t simple because the concept isn’t simple, but I will try to explain this concept as best I can. There are many misconceptions out there about what a Daisy Dog really is and where they came from. This has spurred me to set the record straight hoping to dispel these misconceptions for you. Despite what you read on any other website than mine, these are the facts: “*Here’s what it is…..”* The Daisy Dog is a specific blend of several, small non-shedding breeds originating *within my family* in the late 1950’s. It has taken many generations to incorporate a very specific blend of several purebreds to accomplish this unique result.
> 
> *“Here’s what it isn’t…..”*
> * It is not a purebred.* I absolutely have nothing against purebreds. They are the basis of my Daisy Dogs. I do, however, feel that many purebred breeds have been damaged through the generations by wrongful breeding.
> ...


:uhoh: Some people could sell ice to Eskimos. They use creative wording to beat around the bush/fact that they actively breed mutts.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just a couple of breeds I've seen on Kijiji the past couple days:

1. Great Dane/Massive Mix... That's right... Massive... I would assume they meant Mastiff and just don't know that's how you spell it/pronounce it.

2.Boxer/Golden Retriever Mix Puppies... there was 4 or 5... Boxer bodies and color but fluffy ears... really WEIRD looking. Ad claims it was a mistake yet they're still being sold for like $250 or something like that... The neighbours Golden got ahold of their female Boxer. :no:


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Just a couple of breeds I've seen on Kijiji the past couple days:
> 
> 1. Great Dane/Massive Mix... That's right... Massive... I would assume they meant Mastiff and just don't know that's how you spell it/pronounce it.
> 
> 2.Boxer/Golden Retriever Mix Puppies... there was 4 or 5... Boxer bodies and color but fluffy ears... really WEIRD looking.* Ad claims it was a mistake yet they're still being sold for like $250 or something like that... The neighbours Golden got ahold of their female Boxer.* :no:


Yeah...people do that on Craigslist around here. Our puppy was a similar deal. The mommy was a pure golden and their owner left it in the backyard. Their neighbors husky/shepherd mix took care of business. lol.


----------



## Commondoyewjngm2 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Daisy*

My family grew up with four Daisy Dogs. Jennifer cares so much about these dogs she interviews you first before she places one with your family. She doesn't just give them away by sending you a picture with tiny babies numbered 1-5. You have to tell her exactly what your family is like etc. She doesn't disclose because people all over try to knock off the breed and they repeatedly get it wrong and the dogs end up with health problems. My sister last got one from her and 12 years later she just put her to sleep and Jennifer remembered everyone in the family and her name. She lives and breathes these animals and they are carefully taken care of and bred. If you ever have questions for her she answers everything you need. Just to clear up the confusion.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I own a so-called designer dog. Don't worry, I didn't pay big bucks, I adopted her from the animal shelter when she was 6 months old. She is a "Carlin Pinscher", which is basically a pug/ min pin mix. They are supposed to look like tiny Rottweilers. She is sable and has a bad underbite so she didn't look like one. We really put a lot of work into to make her a nice pet. She used to growl if we got near her food while she was eating and she's still scared of brooms and mops. Now she trusts me enough to curl up under the blankets with me. She's 7 now. 

A lot of these dogs end up in shelters. There were 3 or 4 puggles when we got her. Not sure why anyone would pay so much for a dog instead of paying the $150 adoption fee. ( included microchip, all shots except rabies, spay, and dog license) They even gave me free meds for the kennel cough I discovered after her first vet visit.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Commondoyewjngm2 said:


> My family grew up with four Daisy Dogs. Jennifer cares so much about these dogs she interviews you first before she places one with your family. She doesn't just give them away by sending you a picture with tiny babies numbered 1-5. You have to tell her exactly what your family is like etc. She doesn't disclose because people all over try to knock off the breed and they repeatedly get it wrong and the dogs end up with health problems. My sister last got one from her and 12 years later she just put her to sleep and Jennifer remembered everyone in the family and her name. She lives and breathes these animals and they are carefully taken care of and bred. If you ever have questions for her she answers everything you need. Just to clear up the confusion.


I'm sorry but there is no one reputable trying to knock off her bizarre mix. Which is NOT a breed. Look up definition of 'breed'. She has no secret ingredient to prevent health problems. Anyone who falls for this is simply ....can't think of a word without being unkind. 
PS any breeder worth their salt knows the whole family. That's nothing special either.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I always find it so weird when someone shows up out of the blue to a 6 year old thread to defend an unethical breeder. Is that not weird?? 

I just continue to be boggled by people who spend big bucks on mixed breed dogs. Just this week I saw a story about basketball star Steph Curry - "dropped $3800 on an adorable puppy!!" It's a Golden Doodle, of course. :doh:


----------

